# Rhino’s Monster Mash



## Beezy (Dec 23, 2018)

I like meals that I can quickly make for the whole week, and this is definitely one. 
I swapped the chicken stock out for bone broth and my meals consist of 1/2cup rice(dry), 1/2LB 93% lean grass fed ground beef and 1/2 cup bone broth, and they are freaking delicious.

I can make 8 containers in about an hour.

https://youtu.be/3434EHu36sg


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 23, 2018)

How do you prepare the beef? Or do you just boil all ingredients together?


----------



## Beezy (Dec 23, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> How do you prepare the beef? Or do you just boil all ingredients together?



I used two pounds of ground beef on my griddle with seasoning, but a large pan would do the trick. 

Rice I used a large pot, cause Mrs. Beezy would not be ok with her rice cooker sitting on the counter 24/7 with the timer on.


----------



## November Ajax (Dec 23, 2018)

This is great. I'm always looking for ways to cook less and eat more. I'll definitely give this a try.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 23, 2018)

I only used bone broth instead of chicken stock because of a Joe Rogan podcast where some dudes were raving about it, but bone broth has 10g protein per cup while stock has zero, and they taste the same. 

I don’t put the broth in the containers until they’re ready to go in the microwave.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 23, 2018)

So you don't cook the rice in the broth?


----------



## Beezy (Dec 23, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> So you don't cook the rice in the broth?



I cook it with water, salt and butter. Mainly because I didn’t have the broth when I started, I went and bought it the next day, but it all came out so good I probably won’t change anything.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 23, 2018)

I've never cooked my rice w butter... adding diced onion works wonders tho. A bit of tumeric, too


----------



## Beezy (Dec 23, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> I've never cooked my rice w butter... adding diced onion works wonders tho. A bit of tumeric, too



I used two tablespoons with two cups dry rice and two teaspoons of salt and was drooling about round two by lunchtime.


----------



## Bicepticon (Dec 24, 2018)

Beezy said:


> I only used bone broth instead of chicken stock because of a Joe Rogan podcast where some dudes were raving about it, but bone broth has 10g protein per cup while stock has zero, and they taste the same.
> 
> I don’t put the broth in the containers until they’re ready to go in the microwave.


I learned to do this, too! If not, it was super dry!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 24, 2018)

Never tried it with bison or lean ground meat.  OTOH, I do make a ground turkey stir fry with ginger, Chinese five spice, and soy sauce that I usually mix with brown rice cooked in broth and spinach.  

I'm going to have to try the monster mash as part of my meal prep.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 24, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Never tried it with bison or lean ground meat.  OTOH, I do make a ground turkey stir fry with ginger, Chinese five spice, and soy sauce that I usually mix with brown rice cooked in broth and spinach.
> 
> I'm going to have to try the monster mash as part of my meal prep.



I’m adding 1/2 cup of chopped spinach to them going forward. Not sure about the taste out of the microwave, but I love it in the pan with my eggs


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 9, 2019)

Beezy said:


> I like meals that I can quickly make for the whole week, and this is definitely one.
> I swapped the chicken stock out for bone broth and my meals consist of 1/2cup rice(dry), 1/2LB 93% lean grass fed ground beef and 1/2 cup bone broth, and they are freaking delicious.
> 
> I can make 8 containers in about an hour.
> ...



Stan is the man! I can do monster mash and steak and rice all day. Only part I need to get better at eating is breakfast.


----------



## Beezy (Jan 9, 2019)

Still going strong with these meals. I made some with NY strips I got on sale, but my jaw hurts eating steak twice a day recently, even tender stuff.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 9, 2019)

Where does this put your macros for the day?  How often are you eating the dish daily?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 9, 2019)

Beezy said:


> Still going strong with these meals. I made some with NY strips I got on sale, but my jaw hurts eating steak twice a day recently, even tender stuff.



Try getting a meat tenderizer and flattening the steak out a little bit before seasoning it and grilling. I watched a video of the rhino doing that for all his steaks before he grills them. He says they aren't as tough and it makes them cook quicker.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 9, 2019)

or use ground sirloin or angus


----------



## Beezy (Jan 9, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Try getting a meat tenderizer and flattening the steak out a little bit before seasoning it and grilling. I watched a video of the rhino doing that for all his steaks before he grills them. He says they aren't as tough and it makes them cook quicker.



I get really tender steaks, but It doesn’t seem to matter.
I think I may be clenching my teeth at night on this blast.


----------



## Beezy (Jan 9, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Where does this put your macros for the day?  How often are you eating the dish daily?



I eat two a day of:

-1 cup long grain white rice
-1/2LB 92% lean ground beef
-1/2 cup bone broth

Per meal it’s:

-567 Calories
-18g fat
-45g carbs
-51g protein

These are between my three meals, and other than breakfast, I don’t plan those meals out, so I’m constantly scrambling for my app to figure out the macros on lunch and dinner.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 9, 2019)

Understand.  I run by-the-seat-of-your-pants keto.

Looks good for a bulk, thanks brother.


----------

